# List your top 5 most HATED sports car/sedan



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

need4speed said:


> Charger
> Challenger
> Camero
> 300
> that's about it for sports car I really can't stand. N4S


TOTALLY AGREE! Your list is pretty close to mine. I also hate audis, except for the tt/rs.



Alex_Lounsbury said:


> Never been a fan of the Corvette. I would never challenge the performance, especially the last 7 or so production years. Its a great car in many ways, just not my taste.


Hmm... well, we can disagree on that one! I think they're gorgeous... although, much of the styling was stolen from the 3000GT and especially the rx-7. The front of a c5 looks alot like a larger rx7. Too bad the rx7's were pieces of crap that didn't last 50k miles.


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, if it's just looks we're talking about, I'd ad the Mitsubishi Evolution to the list. I know it performs very impressively, but it looks cheap and distorted.


----------



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

John Davis said:


> Well, if it's just looks we're talking about, I'd ad the Mitsubishi Evolution to the list. I know it performs very impressively, but it looks cheap and distorted.


Agreed, and yes this is about looks. I dislike pretty much ALL the jap cars, but not near as much as a challenger or crapmaro - because, even if they're fugly, at leats they arne't LAND YACHTS. There's nothing i hate more than a huge boat of a car.

"I GOT ME A CHRYSLER (APOLOGIES DUDE!! SHOULDA BOUGHT A BIMMER!!), AND IT'S A BBBBIG AS A WHALE... AND IT'S ABOUT TO SET SSAAAAAIL!!" lOL


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

None of the cars on my list were about looks. My list was more a compilation of cars driven by owners who have irritating driving habits. Camry's and most 4-banger econo-boxes are bland, looks-wise, but most of the muscle cars mentioned are not bad looking. When I called the Camaro a pig, it was based on its HP/weight ratio, not looks. I'm sure the Z28 is a beast, but for that money I would be looking at a C7 Corvette! 
Panamera is sort of ugly, but growing on me. BMW 1 series and GT cars also qualify as ugly!


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

need4speed said:


> Charger
> Challenger
> Camero
> 300
> that's about it for sports car I really can't stand. N4S


Those are muscle cars, not sports cars. They serve their respective purposes as do BMWs. Z28 camaro or even a zl1, and most definitely a boss mustang SMOKES M3's not just in a straight line either. Chevy and ford has stepped their game up. Dodge is very lacking imo.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

f30jojo said:


> Those are muscle cars, not sports cars. They serve their respective purposes as do BMWs. Z28 camaro or even a zl1, and most definitely a boss mustang SMOKES M3's not just in a straight line either. Chevy and ford has stepped their game up. Dodge is very lacking imo.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


It depends on how you define sports car vs muscle car, or sports car vs more mainstream cars like the camry or accord. There is really only one American sports car, if you dis allow muscle cars. I think it used to be a more valid distinction. As noted a Boss Mustang or even a Mustang GT with track pack will give an M car all it wants on the track and likely win almost any type race with the M. N4S


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

need4speed said:


> It depends on how you define sports car vs muscle car, or sports car vs more mainstream cars like the camry or accord. There is really only one American sports car, if you dis allow muscle cars. I think it used to be a more valid distinction. As noted a Boss Mustang or even a Mustang GT with track pack will give an M car all it wants on the track and likely win almost any type race with the M. N4S


Just out of curiosity, which one is the true american sports car?


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

John Davis said:


> Just out of curiosity, which one is the true american sports car?


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

kurt_cobain said:


> Not completely bmw-related, but perhaps it's because I LOVE my car so much, that I shake my head and almost puke when I see these abominations - listed from most hated, to least hated:
> 
> 1) dodge challenger - seriously? I don't know how this car EVER made it to production, and I can't belive there are people who actully LIKE it -* AND BUY IT IN GRRRRREEN!!!* PPPUKE! UGLIEST car EVER made. Not to mention ANYTHING chrysler is CRAP and probably won't live beyond 100k miles.


----------



## blazen244 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not a Mopar fan but the challenger is nice looking and I love the new SS(chevy). The other hemis can be bost anchors for all I care


----------



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

f30jojo said:


> Those are muscle cars, not sports cars. They serve their respective purposes


Yep they sure do - right in the junkyard.


----------



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

captainaudio said:


>


EEEEEWWW!!!!! Wtf IS that THANG!!! Grrrrooooooss.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

John Davis said:


> Just out of curiosity, which one is the true american sports car?


If you discount muscle cars and pony cars, imho the only true American sports car is the Corvette. At some point it becomes a semantic argument about what a "sports car" is. As I said earlier, it is becoming a moot point as muscle cars start to handle very well. As CA points out there are other American made cars that some might consider "sports cars" that I don't. The Viper in my one extended drive of it was much more a muscle car than sports car. Ferocious acceleration and a pig on roller skates in the twisties/corners. I'm not sure it could beat my 335 in anything but a straight drag race. I agree the GT40 was a great car. I don't put it up with the Corvette since it was only produced for 2 or 3 years and what, 4000 ever made? To me it's more of a "one off" special model/toy they made. Others may disagree, and I can see their point. Corvette is the only American car that can stay with the high end 911's, Ferrari and GTR's of the world. N4S


----------



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

need4speed said:


> If you discount muscle cars and pony cars, imho the only true American sports car is the Corvette. At some point it becomes a semantic argument about what a "sports car" is. As I said earlier, it is becoming a moot point as muscle cars start to handle very well. As CA points out there are other American made cars that some might consider "sports cars" that I don't. The Viper in my one extended drive of it was much more a muscle car than sports car. Ferocious acceleration and a pig on roller skates in the twisties/corners. I'm not sure it could beat my 335 in anything but a straight drag race. I agree the GT40 was a great car. I don't put it up with the Corvette since it was only produced for 2 or 3 years and what, 4000 ever made? To me it's more of a "one off" special model/toy they made. Others may disagree, and I can see their point. Corvette is the only American car that can stay with the high end 911's, Ferrari and GTR's of the world. N4S


AGreed, those are just silly meaningless definitions - let's compare car for car on merit and nothing else.

But anyway, this thread is ONLY about looks - hence the title.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

kurt_cobain said:


> AGreed, those are just silly meaningless definitions - let's compare car for car on merit and nothing else.
> 
> But anyway, this thread is ONLY about looks - hence the title.


Your title says nothing about looks.


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

Michael Schott said:


> Your title says nothing about looks.


+1

sent from Raj's zipline


----------



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

bighorns said:


> +1
> 
> sent from Raj's zipline


Its common sense...why would u .hate' a car because of anything other than the way it looks? Dh. If u were to hatr a car because of performance, that doesnt make sense, everyone would hate stationwagons. But they have their purposr. This thread is CLEARLY about looks.


----------



## prayin4snow (Jun 1, 2014)

Easily the Acura NSX


----------



## WannabeX5 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

kurt_cobain said:


> Its common sense...why would u .hate' a car because of anything other than the way it looks? Dh. If u were to hatr a car because of performance, that doesnt make sense, everyone would hate stationwagons. But they have their purposr. This thread is CLEARLY about looks.


The Prius is a good example. I could care less about the looks. Prius drivers tend to be douches, so I associate that with the car, hence my hate for the Prius. 
Also:










*WAGON + PERFORMANCE!*


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

*Or better yet, WAGON + PERFORMANCE!*


----------



## WannabeX5 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

WannabeX5 said:


>


Yes, this one too! :thumbup:


----------



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

The.prius is an econo car. It doesn't make any sense to 'hate' a prius.

THIS THREAD IS ABOUT LOOKS.


----------



## Itinj6 (Nov 15, 2011)

You keep mentioning that this thread is about looks but you throw in words like crap and how those cars won't last long. Which is it? If you want to talk about crap, I've had 5 brand new BMWs trade assisted in the past 7 years. Didn't even make it to the 20K mark. Among those were an F12 650i vert, a 2010 X6 50i, and X5 50i, a 335xi and a 330ic. Still debating if I'll ever step foot into another BMW showroom again. Now a BMW service center, that's guaranteed...


----------



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

Itinj6 said:


> If you want to talk about crap, I've had 5 brand new BMWs trade assisted in the past 7 years. Didn't even make it to the 20K mark. Among those were an F12 650i vert, a 2010 X6 50i, and X5 50i, a 335xi and a 330ic. Still debating if I'll ever step foot into another BMW showroom again. Now a BMW service center, that's guaranteed...


Sorry, but I don't believe a line of your bull****. You'd have to be the most UNLUCKY guy in the world to have that many cars not last past 20k miles. Now buzz off


----------



## Jamo.w (May 27, 2014)

I dream about slashing every ****-stang's tires I see. Have yet to meet a mustang driver that isn't arrogant. Other than that I just laugh at people that think their monte carlos are cool


----------



## Jamo.w (May 27, 2014)

bighorns said:


> Yes, this one too! :thumbup:












Forgetting One:eeps:


----------



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

Jamo.w said:


> Forgetting One:eeps:


God - agreed - what an ABOMINATION.


----------



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

Jamo.w said:


> I dream about slashing every ****-stang's tires I see. Have yet to meet a mustang driver that isn't arrogant. Other than that I just laugh at people that think their monte carlos are cool


Agreed. muffstains haven't looked good at all since the 80's. I owned a 90GT and an SVO. Those things had hhhhorrible traction. I built up a motor that had like 350+hp and got beaten all the time by AWD eclipses.


----------



## Jamo.w (May 27, 2014)

kurt_cobain said:


> Agreed. muffstains haven't looked good at all since the 80's. I owned a 90GT and an SVO. Those things had hhhhorrible traction. I built up a motor that had like 350+hp and got beaten all the time by AWD eclipses.


Most of the mustangs in my area are rust buckets with straight pipes, usually a ******* driving it.:rofl:


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

Most Mustangs around here are newer, mostly V6's. The GT's that I see are driving like Camry's, and the V6 guys are the ones that try to act like they have a GT.

sent from Raj's zipline


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Jamo.w said:


> Forgetting One:eeps:


wow is that ugly! N4S


----------



## Itinj6 (Nov 15, 2011)

kurt_cobain said:


> Sorry, but I don't believe a line of your bull****. You'd have to be the most UNLUCKY guy in the world to have that many cars not last past 20k miles. Now buzz off


That's ok. You dont have to believe me and I don't care because you're obviously not a rational person. Now you being in your 40's... That's impossible to believe.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

I think "hate" is too strong a word for the cars we don't prefer. They lack aesthetics that we like, or they lack performance, or they lack reliability, or they lack mileage. I don't "hate" any brand of car. I just don't agree with the people who like the ones I think are ridiculous.

Top 5 most questionable sports cars in my mind:

1. Bugatti Veyron. You pay $1.6M, and if anything goes wrong, they have to fly a mechanic out from France. You can't park anywhere without it being a production. You can't use the top speed... anywhere. Seriously. Anywhere. MAYBE you can rent time on that VW test track with the 15-mile oval or whatever it is, or risk a run in the desert... but 1 armadillo and you're toast. At full speed, the tires will MELT in 15 minutes. Don't worry though, you'll run out of gas in 13 minutes.

2. Henessy Venom GT. See above, but no amenities or creature comforts on your way to the afterlife.

3. Ultimate Aero - see above, but not as attractive as either of the above.

4. That Citroen whatever the heck it is monstrosity. It's just weird. And underpowered. Lame.

5. Bentley Continental GT. Why make a bloated luxury car into a sports car with atrocious gas mileage? because you can.


Top 5 most disliked sedans:

1. Prius, though it might be a hatchback. Whatever. It deserves to be on a "hated" list because there are dead zones around the battery factories for those things, and they're a huge ticking environmental time bomb waiting to explode when all those batteries go bad. Plus, they're ugly. They drive like idiots. They're everywhere. Like cockroaches.

2. Anything by Buick. Seriously, who buys a Buick? Because you want to embrace mediocrity? Because that's the only thing the CFO would sign off on for your fleet vehicles? WTF? I saw a NEW one in the parking lot the other day at work. I laughed. You know, that Muttley laugh. The one Muttley always had when Baron Von whatever was going down in flames in the cartoon. Muttley was awesome. He knew things. I digress.

3. Jaguar before Ford Owned them. Jaguar while Ford owned them. Jaguar now, under Tata or whatever. My parents own Jags. Best plan is to have a spare while working on the other. Some guy I was talking to, said his Jag had a transmission go out... took out the engine and differential when it died. Warranty wouldn't cover it all because it was "unusual". Ha!

4. VW anything.

5. The E60 BMW, and everything after it. Sorry, but BMW design team lost me when they took the classic lines and made them blend into the landscape of other cars. Before the E60, BMW stood out. BMW was distinctive. Now, not so much. I'd love to get a newer M5 with energy saving features and cool tech, but can't stand the bloated whale 7-series look of the new M5. Remember round edges and soft lines, BMW ... remember your heritage. Don't follow Cadillac into the abyss of angles. Don't follow Audi into LED hell. Bring back class.

That is all.


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

mark_m5 said:


> I think "hate" is too strong a word for the cars we don't prefer. They lack aesthetics that we like, or they lack performance, or they lack reliability, or they lack mileage. I don't "hate" any brand of car. I just don't agree with the people who like the ones I think are ridiculous.
> 
> Top 5 most questionable sports cars in my mind:
> 
> ...


I like you!

sent from Raj's zipline


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

bighorns said:


> I like you!
> 
> sent from Raj's zipline


 :rofl:

Thanks!


----------



## SippinSomethin (Oct 16, 2013)

1. Dodge Charger R/T
2. Dodge Charger SRT8
3. Dodge Charger SXT
4. Dodge Charger SE
5. Dodge Charger SRT8 Superbee


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

The new Buick styling is pretty good actually.......this is way more attractive to me than its Chevy siblings as well as most of the Toyota/Honda/Ford/(especially Nissan) counterparts in its commuter sedan price bracket.


----------



## SippinSomethin (Oct 16, 2013)

J750 said:


> What a dumb thread.
> 
> 1) The Dodge Challenger is such a gorgeous car with a drive-train that will easily last 300,000 miles. I don't know where you're getting that 100K number from. This isn't the 90s anymore. Yes it's fat, and doesn't handle well, but that is not what it's meant to do.
> 
> ...


You make a good point. I will say personally I don't like the 1 series at all. They are terrible looking IMO. But by you posting a pic of a horrible colored 1 series thats stock vs. two pics of modded cars was unnecessary to make a good point.


----------



## the_phew (Mar 4, 2014)

The "modern-retro" muscle cars people keep mentioning in this thread are indeed odd looking and generally have horrible handling. However, they all sound better than any BMW currently in production, so give them credit where it's due.

The Prius hate is justified though; my relatives all drive them, and they are truly the worst-driving vehicles on the road. Sloppy steering, terrifying handling on those thin tires, a transmission that feels like a giant rubber band, awful ergonomics, and worse overall environmental impact than most cars.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, Phew, how do you REALLY feel about the Prius? 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile appo


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

4-series


----------



## flavius99 (Nov 18, 2013)

Somebody please have mercy and close this?


----------



## Road&MTN_Biker (Jan 1, 2014)

How about, "dislike" instead of HATE? There is way too much hate in this world. BTW, you realize that the drivers of these cars think that your car is underpowered, overpriced, under optioned, unreliable, expensive to repair, has boring styling and is pretentious?


----------



## vmpatterson (May 1, 2012)

Obviously, most of you people have ever seen a CV4 or even one of those Ponitac's SUVs a few years ago. Look up CV4 on the web. 

A lot of bias showing here - I don't see BMW's as anything that special in design. I like my M-Sport better than the standard 328 as it has a more aggressive look but looks weren't the main decision point. Remember Art is seen in the eyes of the person looking at it and that art changes over time. The truly great designs are few are far between - I personnel like some of the French teardrop cars for pure design but they certainly were built for comfort and the supposedly streamlining didn't work as well as expected. Also you need to compare the existing cars of the time. I liked the old 58 Impala as a kid and hated the 57 Chevy, but know the 57 is much more of a collector car. Today most cars look a lot alike and differences are really pretty small.


----------



## Sike2014 (May 26, 2014)

vmpatterson said:


> Obviously, most of you people have ever seen a CV4 or even one of those Ponitac's SUVs a few years ago. Look up CV4 on the web.
> 
> A lot of bias showing here - I don't see BMW's as anything that special in design. I like my M-Sport better than the standard 328 as it has a more aggressive look but looks weren't the main decision point. Remember Art is seen in the eyes of the person looking at it and that art changes over time. The truly great designs are few are far between - I personnel like some of the French teardrop cars for pure design but they certainly were built for comfort and the supposedly streamlining didn't work as well as expected. Also you need to compare the existing cars of the time. I liked the old 58 Impala as a kid and hated the 57 Chevy, but know the 57 is much more of a collector car. Today most cars look a lot alike and differences are really pretty small.


Most non-car kind of people could not tell the 3-series from an Accord or Camry if they did not see the badges and were 50 feet away.


----------



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

No, hate.ia actually not strong ENOUGH of a word for things like the challengers, 300s, crapmaros and muffstains. More like HHHHIDEOUS BEASTS that should have NNNNSVER made it to production.


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

Sike2014 said:


> Most non-car kind of people could not tell the 3-series from an Accord or Camry if they did not see the badges and were 50 feet away.


Car design has come to a point where the designers cannot deviate too much from the most efficient shape. It's really what's under the skin that matters the most, although even the best cars need to look attractive to sell.

sent from Raj's zipline


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

kurt_cobain said:


> No, hate.ia actually not strong ENOUGH of a word for things like the challengers, 300s, crapmaros and *muffstains*. More like HHHHIDEOUS BEASTS that should have NNNNSVER made it to production.


I just did that Muttley snicker again.


----------



## J750 (Dec 19, 2013)

SippinSomethin said:


> You make a good point. I will say personally I don't like the 1 series at all. They are terrible looking IMO. But by you posting a pic of a horrible colored 1 series thats stock vs. two pics of modded cars was unnecessary to make a good point.


Challenger is stock and only the wheels are modified on the Camaro. 

The 1-series is ugly, but I'd drive this one:


----------

